# HauntersList



## HauntersList (May 5, 2013)

HauntersList launched on 4/1/2013 and is intended to be a repository of all the great ideas, products, and events that have helped and inspired me, and perhaps others in the haunting community. I hope you find something that inspires you on it.

http://www.haunterslist.com


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey this site is pretty cool. I will go explore.


----------



## HauntersList (May 5, 2013)

Do you have a tutorial that you want featured on HauntersList? Be sure to send it to http://haunterslist.com/submit-content/ We're always looking for new content!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

That looks great. I am bookmarking it so I can explore.


----------



## HauntersList (May 5, 2013)

After a long winter's nap HauntersList is active once again, bringing you some of the best Halloween prop tutorials and products available on the web! We hope you find something that inspires you.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Great site for a bunch of Halloween prop ideas. Thanks for putting it together


----------

